# crashed gear how to fix



## besoge (Apr 6, 2013)

I have two bottle of crashed prop. How do I got about fixing it. Is it safe to bake in the oven and slam it when It heats up and dissolves? If not what would be a better problem. I do know for a  fact the issue is that its crashed probably due to having too much potency


----------



## longworthb (Apr 6, 2013)

Pan full of boiling water with a pin in the top as a vent


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 6, 2013)

besoge said:


> * I do know for a  fact the issue is that its crashed probably due* to having too much potency



lol


----------



## longworthb (Apr 6, 2013)

U could have hardly any hormone in your gear and it can crash because of low temp bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2013)

*buy new real gear and its it *


----------



## longworthb (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^^^the gear is real that's why it crashed


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just put it in a sauce pan on low heat and shake every few minutes till its back. I've only had tne crash


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2013)

longworthb said:


> ^^^^^the gear is real that's why it crashed



*yeah and good quality for sure!*
just take bigger pin and inject it..


----------



## longworthb (Apr 7, 2013)

Any gear can crash so I'm not sure what ur getting at. Low temps cause gear to crash all the time. I've seen numerous vials of Watson crashed so ur little theory is blown to shit


----------



## rage racing (Apr 7, 2013)

I have had a bunch of TNE crash and some NPP crash too. Heat it up and your GTG..


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 7, 2013)

OP, first response is how you should do it.



World-Pharma.org said:


> *buy new real gear and its it *



Any gear can crash FYI.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 7, 2013)

Only gear I ever had crash was TNE


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 7, 2013)

I bring pot boiling water right to point before boil and put vial in about 3/4 before top and let sit for about ten min


----------



## Grozny (Apr 8, 2013)

besoge said:


> I have two bottle of crashed prop. How do I got about fixing it.



per example buy a new one.


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 9, 2013)

Heat it in a shallow pan of boiling water, shake it up.  It should go back into solution fine.  If not, contact your supplier


----------



## Grozny (Apr 10, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> Heat it in a shallow pan of boiling water, shake it up.  It should go back into solution fine.  If not, contact your supplier



Personally I wouldnt wast my time  on this, to heat it or something similar cuz nobody ordered a crystallized products.
Send back this shit to your supplier and get a new one...  its his fault.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

It depends where it was shipped from or shipped to. Sometimes the supplier can't help it. They can't control the temperature. With that being said I've never had gear shipped to me that was crashed. Only time I've had gear crash was when i left it in my car on accident when it was cold as shit out


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not trying to sway anyone, I am commenting on an what I believe is a foolish practice.


I know fixing crashed steroids is an accepted practice, and I also understand my opinion is the exception and not the rule on this topic. I am fine with that. 


I have been around (not cycling/blasting) this game a very long span of time. I have read comments "any gear can crash" I personally have never once seen my gear or anyone else's crash. So, I am resistant to what is deemed acceptable practice today. 


Pt 2 of My 2 cents. For instance, it wasn't long ago I trashed several (some unopened) 100mls of shithole gear for ridiculous PIP and mass swelling at injection point, not to mention underdosed. If someone fucks up that bad, I will not ever inject their crap in my body, ever again. It looked like crap when I opened the package, turned out it was exactly what it looked like, crap.


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2013)

Actually on my pfizer depotest bottle it says it can come out of the solution if it gets to cold, i believe it said to warm it up if it happens. I will look later.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 10, 2013)

It may be a character flaw in me, but if my Pfizer crashed, I would return it to the pharmacy for a new one. Lol I've been on HRT for years.


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> It may be a character flaw in me, but if my Pfizer crashed, I would return it to the pharmacy for a new one. Lol I've been on HRT for years.



I agree, i would too.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Actually on my pfizer depotest bottle it says it can come out of the solution if it gets to cold, i believe it said to warm it up if it happens.



In this case at least u know that is manufactured by Pfizer in sterile condition and not by some one in his garage. UG products can crashed for many reason, bad quality of api, to many BA, contaminated solution etc dont worth to risk it.


----------

